# Black and White 2



## MrWichtel (2. September 2006)

Moin,
ich habe eine Problem bei Black and White 2, ich bin jetzt auf der 2 Insel ( mit den Japanern) und am Anfang ging auch alles prima, allerdings habe ich nun dass Problem, dass meine Stadt etwa. 100 erwachsene beherbergt und über 400 Kinder!!! Das is so zum kotzen die ganzen blagen blockieren die strasse und Essen die ganze Zeit und die par erwachsenen schaffen es nartürlich nicht alle mit Essen zu versorgen, so dass ich immer die Felder absammeln muss. 
Weis wer wie ich die ollen dinger erwachsen bekomme??


----------



## MrWichtel (2. September 2006)

MrWichtel am 02.09.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich habe eine Problem bei Black and White 2, ich bin jetzt auf der 2 Insel ( mit den Japanern) und am Anfang ging auch alles prima, allerdings habe ich nun dass Problem, dass meine Stadt etwa. 100 erwachsene beherbergt und über 400 Kinder!!! Das is so zum kotzen die ganzen blagen blockieren die strasse und Essen die ganze Zeit und die par erwachsenen schaffen es nartürlich nicht alle mit Essen zu versorgen, so dass ich immer die Felder absammeln muss.
> Weis wer wie ich die ollen dinger erwachsen bekomme??





-PUSH-
Sind nun 600 Kinder auf 100 Erwachsene.


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (3. September 2006)

MrWichtel am 02.09.2006 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> MrWichtel am 02.09.2006 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da sieht man mal das menschen keine ahnung haben... wo kommen die kinder her?... richtig.... nein nicht vom klapperstorch... das ist wenn man und frau sich ganz dolle lieb haben... also soge dafür das die sich nicht lieb haben können... problem gelöst


----------



## MrWichtel (3. September 2006)

Blackhawk50000 am 03.09.2006 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> MrWichtel am 02.09.2006 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Die Kinder an sich, sind ja nicht das Prob nur das sie nicht groß werden 


Problem ist übrigens gelöst hatte aus bequemlichkeit die exe 


Spoiler



modifiziert


 mit der originalen und original Disk geht alles wieder normal.


----------

